# names of women in Lysistrata



## spakh

Hi all, 

I wonder if there is anyone who can help me with the names of the women in Lysistrata, a comedy by Aristophanes. Lysistrata itself is the name of one of the women in the play, and as far as I know it means "army-disbander". 

I think, in the same way, other names can have some meaningful connotations in Ancient or Modern Greek.

Other names are: 

Lampito
Myrrhine
Kleonike (it may refer to the Athenian strategos Cleon, a contemporary of Aristophanes)
Calonice
Stratyllis

There is also a male name, Kinesias, and it may also have a meaning.

I would be most grateful if anyone helps.

Σασ ευχαριστω..


----------



## winegrower

I can only be sure about *Lysistrati*-Λυσιστράτη (λύσις+στρατός): disbander of armies, *Kleonike*-Κλεονίκη (κλέος+νίκη): glorious winner and *Calonice*-Καλονίκη (κάλλος+νίκη): beauty's victory. *Myrrhine*-Μυρρίνη seems to be derived from μύρον=myrrh.
*Stratyllis*-Στρατυλλίς has to do with στρατός=army. *Ismenia* is from ισμή= knowledge. Finally, *Lampito*-Λαμπιτώ (my favorite), despite my efforts couldn't decipher here name!


----------



## Akritas

My post is not based on proven research, however I believe that Lampito derives or is related to λάμπω (=to shine).


----------



## spakh

winegrower said:


> I can only be sure about *Lysistrati*-Λυσιστράτη (λύσις+στρατός): disbander of armies, *Kleonike*-Κλεονίκη (κλέος+νίκη): glorious winner and *Calonice*-Καλονίκη (κάλλος+νίκη): beauty's victory. *Myrrhine*-Μυρρίνη seems to be derived from μύρον=myrrh.
> *Stratyllis*-Στρατυλλίς has to do with στρατός=army. *Ismenia* is from ισμή= knowledge. Finally, *Lampito*-Λαμπιτώ (my favorite), despite my efforts couldn't decipher here name!


 
Thank you very much, but I've got another question about Kleonike. It seems that you know the play already. Is it Kleonike or Kalonike? Also does this name have something to do with Kleon, Athenian statesman from the Classical Ages?


----------



## winegrower

spakh said:


> Thank you very much, but I've got another question about Kleonike. It seems that you know the play already. Is it Kleonike or Kalonike? Also does this name have something to do with Kleon, Athenian statesman from the Classical Ages?


 
Hey, you've got a point there! I didn't notice that, just tried to translate everything! Actually it seems that Kleonike is the ancient name and Kalonike the modern version of the same woman's name. I don't think it has anything to do with Kleon, just a coincidence!
PS. Sorry for the delay, I was on vacation!


----------



## Teiresias

I found the following information from
https://webspace.yale.edu/chem125/125/history99/5Valence/Nomenclature/alkanenames.html 
useful to help with original ending of names:
Greek Feminine Patronymic Suffix
Many feminine names in Greek end in -ene (ηνη, -ine (ινη), or -one (ονη) meaning "daughter of". 
Here are some examples:
_-ene_ Esmene (Ισμηνη) : daughter of wisdom (ισμη = wisdom)
_-ine_ Mersine (Μυρσινη) : daugher of myrtle (μυρτια = myrtle)
_-one_ Hermione (Ερμιονη) : daughter of Hermes (Ερμησ) ; 
Antigone (Αντιγονη): daughter who goes against her parentage (αντι, anti = against ; γενια, genia = generation) ; 
Persephone (Περσεφονη) : daughter of Perseus (Περσεασ) ; 
Dione (Διονη) : daughter of Zeus (Διασ, Dias = Zeus)


----------



## Nikolaos_Kandidatos

I don't know if anyone reads this thread anymore, but Kinesias' name is actually probably connected with a slang meaning of the verb κινέω + acc. "have intercourse with sbd" (Liddell-Scott s.v. κινέω A II 4). From what I remember of the play, this interpretation suits the character rather well..


----------



## spakh

Yes, I am checking indeed and thank you all for your replies. They eased my curiosity.


----------

